

Our S3-compatible store died. Anyone know of an S3-compatible storage host? - true_religion

Our S3 compatible store, A cloudian instance, provided by Constant.com has died. Data is still available but we cant&#x27; store anything on it.<p>We&#x27;re looking for an alternatives solution, but the main players (Amazon themselves, Google, and Rackspace) are too expensive in terms of bandwidth out (150TB per month).<p>Does any one have any suggestions for an S3-compatible storage host, and what technologies they use under the hood (Ceph, OpenStack, etc.)?
======
mattbillenstein
Hmm, I don't know of anything, but it sounds like you're building a CDN?

~~~
true_religion
No its not that we're building a CDN... we actually use a separate CDN
(Highwinds) but our system is build around the idea that we'd always have an
easy infinitely extendable cloud store to handle the files.

Our core competency is not file serving, so we'd prefer not to handle it even
if its strictly cheaper to do it ourselves.

~~~
mattbillenstein
So, the 150TB is what feeds the CDN? How big is the data you're serving?

There is some gaming you could do here stitching together instances on other
clouds possibly (digital ocean gives you 1TB transfer on a $5/month instance),
but it's less than ideal and you're effectively going to be building a file
hosting platform.

A quarter rack somewhere with a few servers might be the cheapest route, but
now you have hardware to deal with.

I've been doing some consulting the last few months while I'm between jobs -
if you're interested in having some help with this, it's an interesting
problem to me.

